# Comment telecharger java 6 pour 10.3.9



## weeket (17 Mai 2007)

Salut a tous,

J'ai un programme qui se compule et s'execute tres bien sur linux et windows avec java 6 ms j'ai des erreur lors de la compilation sous mac avec java 4
le probleme es que je ne sais pas comment obtenir la version java 6 pour macos 10.3.9

merci
Tom


----------



## Zeusviper (17 Mai 2007)

weeket a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> J'ai un programme qui se compule et s'execute tres bien sur linux et windows avec java 6 ms j'ai des erreur lors de la compilation sous mac avec java 4
> le probleme es que je ne sais pas comment obtenir la version java 6 pour macos 10.3.9
> ...



tu ne peux pas.
mac os 10.3.9 est limité à java 1.4

mais tt dépend de ce que fait ton programme, tu peux probablement arriver à le rendre compatible java 1.4


----------



## weeket (17 Mai 2007)

salut

J'ai principalement des problemes avec jtable
la methode a du changer entre le 4 et 5


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2007)

De quelle méthode s'agit-il ? Tu peux peut-être nous donner un peu plus de détails ?


----------



## weeket (18 Mai 2007)

en fait c'est la class JTable

```
[SIZE=2]
public resultat(cellule[] refToPlouf) {
int i;
int j;
int nbC = refToPlouf.length;
Object[][] donnees = new Object[nbC][5];
for (i = 0; i < nbC; i++) {
donnees[i][0] = i + 1;
donnees[i][1] = refToPlouf[i].getArea();
donnees[i][2] = refToPlouf[i].getMean();
donnees[i][3] = refToPlouf[i].getCirc();
donnees[i][4] = refToPlouf[i].getFeret();
}
String[] titreColonnes = refToPlouf[0].getColonneName();
p = new JPanel();
p.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
table = new JTable(donnees, titreColonnes);
p.add(table.getTableHeader(), BorderLayout.NORTH);
p.add(table, BorderLayout.CENTER);
}
[/SIZE]
```
 
lors de la compilation il ya une incompatibilité entre donnees et ce que je lui met dedans

sinon j'ai un autre probleme. 
tout mon code se trouve dans le dossier cytoJ et je dois ouvrir des images qui sont ds des sous dossier  et j'ai du mal a bien ecrire le path

```
[SIZE=2]
String path ="Bureau/ cytoJ/Resultat/Cellule/CelluleBrut/"
[/SIZE]
```
 
voila merci beaucoup


----------



## GrandGibus (18 Mai 2007)

Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller la lecture suivante: how to use tables de Sun.

Sinon, je changerais: 

```
p = new JPanel();
p.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
table = new JTable(donnees, titreColonnes);
p.add(table.getTableHeader(), BorderLayout.NORTH);
p.add(table, BorderLayout.CENTER);
}
```

en 

```
p = new JPanel();
p.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
table = new JTable(donnees, titreColonnes);
p.add(new JScrollPane(table), BorderLayout.CENTER);
}
```

mais surtout je passerais par un TableModel... 

P.S. Java6 ne t'aidera pas plus dans ton souci


----------



## weeket (25 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayer de suivre tes conseils et cree un tablemodel ms je n'arrive pas a rentrer mes donnees dans Object[][].
Je ne vois pas du tout comment faire
Dans l'exemple de sun, les données sont en dure ms ds mon programme je les ai mis ds un tableau
merci


----------

